# LBS MEGA BABY!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys!!  I finished up this MEGA yesterday ! . I used the rest of the resin from the previous mini parasite build and decided to go with a nice warm ivory white g0 back  .. turned out pretty cool I say ! .. the pin is 6mm black g10 and a carbon fiber lanyard pin ! . Also has a matching bead  thanks for looking guys ! 



















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I love that one buddy!!! So clean and crisp, if it were mine I would call it the "gummy frog" lol that's what it reminds me off!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> I love that one buddy!!! So clean and crisp, if it were mine I would call it the "gummy frog" lol that's what it reminds me off!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend!  . Hahaha I like that!! . You guys come up with way better names than I do! Lol .. that's a perfect name for this one ! . The gummy frog MEGA! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hey guys!!  I finished up this MEGA yesterday ! . I used the rest of the resin from the previous mini parasite build and decided to go with a nice warm ivory white g0 back  .. turned out pretty cool I say ! .. the pin is 6mm black g10 and a carbon fiber lanyard pin ! . Also has a matching bead  thanks for looking guys !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice JOEY....love that lanyard too, looks like snake skin.
Is that para cord and if so, what pattern and where'd ya get it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Lovin that one buddy! Im thinking key lime pie. A fine looking MEGA!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!!  I finished up this MEGA yesterday ! . I used the rest of the resin from the previous mini parasite build and decided to go with a nice warm ivory white g0 back  .. turned out pretty cool I say ! .. the pin is 6mm black g10 and a carbon fiber lanyard pin ! . Also has a matching bead  thanks for looking guys !
> ...


Hey buddy!! Thanks alot! . I got this paracord a while back at hobby lobby .. not sure what the pattern is called butbi liked it! .. its nice and stiff stuff makes a cool lanyard! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Lovin that one buddy! Im thinking key lime pie. A fine looking MEGA!!


Thanks brother!! Yes key lime comes to mind when I look at it also .. like fresh pie! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That's an awesome Mega! Key lime or gummy frog, it just looks great!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> That's an awesome Mega! Key lime or gummy frog, it just looks great!


Thanks alot brother !!  glad you like it man! .. I can sit here and look at these resins all day lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

